# Herm?



## Lezbein (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's some pics. This is a certified herm right?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like a full blown male to me.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 28, 2008)

Me three


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

me 4


----------



## Lezbein (Jul 29, 2008)

Are males good for any smoking, they contain some THC, but not much? Would I need a lot to get high?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 29, 2008)

it good if you have a compost pile. not much good for anything unless you plan to breed with it.


----------

